# (18+) Looking for a Discord RP Partner (M/M) (Longterm)



## FableElwood (Dec 15, 2019)

Hey yall, I'm a literate roleplayer that only peaks his head out to roleplay every once in a blue moon on this site, so you'll have to forgive my informality in this post. 

See, I'm looking for a partner that would be willing to do a longer-term roleplay on discord or telegram. On those platforms, I am better suited for expedient replies in my semi-hectic schedule. In particular, I'm looking for a male partner with a slightly more dominant personality that could go well with my character Fable Elwood. Additionally, I would prefer a partner with a bit more experience or diction with the language (I'm using this rp experience to work on my fiction writing and stuff). I'm obviously no critique, I just would like to write something together that might be amazing to read again and work with length.

I'm really into a wide expanse of genres, but personal preference pushes me towards something that can implement NSFW in the long run. Typically I do slice-of-life and Fantasy, but I'm open to ideas and discussion. If you pop me a message on discord, I can briefly discuss stuff with you on ideas and OCs and we can begin. 

Additionally, I WILL NOT roleplay with anyone under the age of 18, nor will I indulge in certain kinks (Vore, Pottyplay, Gore, Cubplay, etc.) So I will respectfully decline anyone who wants to work with that stuff, but I am very up for discussions.

My OC is a 22 year old Whitetail Deer with a fluffy personality and a green-pallet color scheme that is kinda druidic in nature. the rest I can describe in-RP.

Anywho, my Discord is Celsius#4454, and I'll be lookin' forward to anyone who is interested. I really appreciate the roleplay community, and its gonna be very fun to meet some new folks (and if we've talked before, feel free to approach again. I dropped off the map for a bit because of college, but now im back.)


----------



## FableElwood (Dec 15, 2019)

oh, and i'm going to bed shortly after making this post lol. Apologies if I dont reply just yet.


----------



## Darklight (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm interested my telegram is @drapydrap


----------



## LivingWeapon (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm rather interested as well you can find my information over my profile.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 20, 2020)

Adding on Discord!


----------

